
FCC: Nearly half the calls you receive this year will be spam - daegloe
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/14/politics/fcc-robocalls-report/index.html
======
sevensor
I would be delighted if less than half of my phone calls were telemarketing
spam. My ratio is north of 80%.

